# probleme : faire de son mac une borne wifi pour iphone



## cokizman (16 Février 2012)

bnjour tout le monde,
je m'excuse si la question a déja été posée mais je n'ai pas trouvé de discussion avec une réponse concrete : j'utilise internet sur mon macbook via airport, mais le modem étant u peu loin, mon iphone a beaucoup de mal a choper le wifi... je sais qu'il est possible de transformer son mac en routeur (partage internet>partager votre connexion depuis ethernet>aux ordinaters via airport, corrigez moi si je me trompe) mais lorsque je fais ca, le reseau est reconnu par mon iphone, et mon mac indique qu'il est en partage internet mais impossible d'acceder a internet ni sur l'ihpone ni sur le mac que faire ? 
merci d'avance !


----------



## CBi (17 Février 2012)

Le problème c'est que l'Airport de ton Mac ne peut pas être en même temps émetteur et récepteur. Si tu branches ton Mac au réseau par Ethernet, tu pourras partager ton réseau à partir du Mac via Airport, mais pas si tu connectes le Mac au réseau via Airport.

Dans ton cas, la solution semble être de connecter le Mac au réseau via Airport, puis de faire un partage internet via Bluetooth vers l'iPhone. Je n'ai pas essayé mais ça devrait le faire.


----------



## cokizman (17 Février 2012)

j'ai déja essayé mais bizarrement mon iphone ne reconnait pas le réseau blutooth


----------

